# Lost my 'Mousse' file



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I realized around the time I left my last job that my file on mousse was missing from my recipe box. I'm not sure what happened.... but theres nothing I can do, but replace it.

I've been going thru some of my books to jog my memory of what I had and where I got them. But there's a couple really nice recipes I can't replace, I didn't get them from my books.

I had a great recipe for a stable lemon mousse that wasn't heavy with gelatin, but it was firm enough to scoop. And I also had a champange mousse I haven't replaced yet.

Could any of you offer an TRIED AND TRUE recipe for either? Loosing my lemon really upsets me! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This one is just like you describe. It comes from Gourmet Mag., April 1997

1 3/4t gelatin
3T cold milk
3 yolks
1 t zest
1/2 c lemon juice
2/3 c sugar
1 t vanilla
3 whites
1/8 t cream of tartar
1/2 c cream

Bloom gel. in milk.

Heat lemon juice, 1/3 cup sugar and zest until dissolved, and temper into yolks. 

Return to heat until thickened. 

Strain.

Add gelatin and vanilla.

Cool to room temp.


Whip whites and remaining sugar to stiff peaks.

Whip cream stiff.

Fold both into yolk mixture.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you Momoreg!!! 

I looked all through webfoodpros. looking for the formula d. offered for her fruit mousses. I couldn't find it. 

Wasen't it like:

1 lb fruit puree
sugar to taste 
1 qt. heavy cream
??? I can't guess at what the gelatin was?

Any help on that one, please? Thanks....

I liked it, it was a sure thing!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Here it is Wendy. I'm sorry about your recipes. I always make copies just in case I ever loose my book. I have a paper copy and one in the computer.

Fruit Mousse(strawberry, raspberry)

Fruit Puree 32 oz.

Sugar 6 oz.(more or less depending on fruit)

Fruit flavor compound 1 - 2 t.(to intensify fruit flavor)

Chopped fruit *optional

Gelatin 1.25 oz.

Water 7 oz.

Heavy Cream 32 oz.


My lemon mousse is similar to momoreg. Since we always have lemon curd as a mise en place, I just add gelatin, lemon compound, zest and whipped cream.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

THANK-YOU SOOOOO MUCH Dana!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

